

TechCrunch Elevator Pitches - One startup. 60 seconds. - davidw
http://pitches.techcrunch.com/

======
alaskamiller
My pitch is for a website that lets you upload videos talking about your
startup and then others can rate it. I want to call it something snappy. Like
elevator.tv or eleva.tv or maybe vator.tv.

~~~
ivankirigin
Interestingly, it doesn't seem like these sites do anything beyond that. How
about a semi-private forum for potential investors? How about a feature
request video forum for young companies that aren't locked into legacy
interaction design?

~~~
alaskamiller
The intent isn't to crown an American Idol, the big show's at TC50, but just
to have a clearinghouse of the rejects on video.

How about some actual partnership with some VC firms? Mike's got the pull and
the firms can spare interns to view the videos. The people that submit these
crave legitimacy.

~~~
ojbyrne
A lot of these companies seem to be already funded.

~~~
ivankirigin
Not all funding is Series A.

